# LF Rp partners!



## DreamingSpork (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi! I'm mainly looking for nsfw rp/erp, though I certainly don't mind a bit of plot, I'd at most like 50/50, so you must be 18+!
I'm perfectly fine with feral/anthro/human/etc, so if you have an idea, don't be afraid to share!
I'm also up for any fandom I know (And maybe some I don't know, if you explain it and I feel like I have an okay grasp of it!)
As far as kinks go I'm down for just about anything! My only hard Nos are bathroom kinks, underage, incest, and serious non-con/r*pe, there are a few things that I don't particularly enjoy, but I'm up for compromising! It's all about having fun 

If you're interested, hmu on Discord! DreamingSpork#7461


----------



## DreamingSpork (Dec 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Bain1187 (Dec 4, 2020)

Are seeking male, female, or doesn’t matter?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd be interested, but I won't be online 'til later today. =/


----------



## DreamingSpork (Dec 8, 2020)

Bump! Still open!


----------



## Duke The Blue Wolf (Dec 9, 2020)

How open is open and what hours are you online?


----------



## DreamingSpork (Dec 9, 2020)

I dont understand what you mean by how open open is?? but if you'd like to talk more over discord my info is at the bottom of the top post


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 9, 2020)

Like super powered characters? Villains? Witches? Psychics? Demons? Lasers? Giants?


----------



## DreamingSpork (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm not incredibly picky about characters you'd like to write, if you wanna plan out an rp my Discord is in the top post!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 9, 2020)

DreamingSpork said:


> I'm not incredibly picky about characters you'd like to write, if you wanna plan out an rp my Discord is in the top post!



Okay, well I need to head to bed but I can add you tomorrow. Know I  usually play villains.


----------

